# أستفسار بشاحن بطارية سيارة



## hussien95 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اخواني الكرام لدي بطارية سيارة جافة ماركة أسيديلكو سعة45أمبير أريد أستخدامها في أنفيرتر ولكن المشكلة لم تشحن البطارية كاملة رغم أستخدامي محول 15فولت 10أمبير وجسر توحيد فقط ولم أستخدم مكثف أو ماشابه فبحثت بالأنترنت عن دائرة لشحن البطارية عثرت على هذه الدائرة الموضوعة بالمرفقات ولكن سؤال هل باستطاعتي تغيير tic106 بواحد ذو أمبير أعلى لأنه لايعطي سوى 5 أمبير ولشحن البطارية يجب تركها 9 ساعات وهذا وقت طويل ففكرت بتبديله بأخر يعطي 15 أمبير لشحن البطارية أسرع فهل تعمل أرجو الأطلاع على الدائرة وشكرا سلف


----------



## hussien95 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

معقول أكثر من 50 مشاهدة ولا رد واحد هو الاستفسار مستحيل لهل الدرجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*لزيادة تيار الشحن*

اخي العزيز
تحية طيبة ..... ليش مستعجل ... طوول بالك عزيزي ....
لزيادة تيار الشحن في دارتك الموصوفة بالرسم عليك اتباع ما يلي :
1 - استبدال المحول 12 فولط 6 أمبير بمحول أكبر أكثر من 10 أمبير وذو فولط 18 فولط ولاخوف من الفولط العالي حيث الدارة الالكترونية يجب ان يتوقف فيها الشحن وينخفض الأمبير الى ما يقارب الصفر وهذا يتطلب ضبط المقاومة عند الرقم 8 بحيث يتوقف الشحن عند الفولط 14 فولط او 14.2 فولط 
2- اما الثايرستور عند الرقم 5 يمكن مضاعفة العدد الى اثنين او ثلاثة على مبرد واحد جيد وتوصل على التفرع الأنودات مع بعضها وكذلك الكاثود وكذلك البوابات
ولاداعي لمضاعفة الثايرستور عند الرقم 6 حيث يكفي هذا الواحد
ولسهولة ضبط الشحن وحتى لاتنتظر امتلاء البطارية لضبط المقاومة ... يمكن الضبط السريع بأن تربط مكان البطارية مصباح 12 فولط بحدود 10 واط فقط ومعه مكثف 1000 ميكروفاراد على التفرع مكان البطارية وبدون ربط البطارية وقم بقياس الفولط على طرفي المصباح بمقياس فولط دقيق وحرك في المقاومة النصف متغيرة الى ان تحصل على الفولط المطلوب وهو 14.25 فولط وبعدها افصل المصباح والمكثف واربط مكانها البطارية وتابع المراقبة حسب راحتك ..
اتمنى لك التوفيق واخبرني بالنتائج​


----------



## hussien95 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

منور الموضوع أخي الدكتور حسين بصراحة أنا مستعجل لأن في الغد أنشاء الله سوف أذهب لشراء قطع الدائرة وعند عملها سوف أخبرك أنشاء الله وألف ألف شكر على الشرح الوافي :56:


----------



## hussien95 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة أخواني لقد جربة الدائرة والدائرة لم تعمل بل أنفجر الثايرستور الرئيسي لذلك لا أنصح أحد يجربها ,تحياتي للجميع


----------



## د حسين (31 ديسمبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> بصراحة أخواني لقد جربة الدائرة والدائرة لم تعمل بل أنفجر الثايرستور الرئيسي لذلك لا أنصح أحد يجربها ,تحياتي للجميع


تحية طيبة ... لماذا الاستسلام (انا لااحب الاستسلام) بل يجب البحث عن سبب انفجار الثايرستور ومن المهم البحث عن ذلك والحوار فيه لأنني اعتقد ان الدارة جيدة من حيث المبدأ ( عيبها أنها لاتحدد شدة التيار )...ولنبحث عن سبب العطل الذي حصل معك ... لقد وضحت لك سابقا انه يجب ضبط الفولط مسبقا قبل ربط البطارية من خلال ضبط المقاومة النصف متغيرة وربط مكثف 1000 مكروفاراد ومعه على التفرع مقاومة بحدود 1 كيلو اوم مكان البطارية وضبط الفولط على 13 فولط فقط ثم نربط بطارية صالحة وليست معطوبة ونراقب الأمبير والفولط وحرارة الثايرستور وبناء على النتائج نتصرف لاحقا .
أرجو لك التوفيق والمثابرة وعدم الاستسلام​


----------



## د حسين (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تحية طيبة 
متابعة لاحتمال العطل عند السيد حسين 95 أرى ان المقاومةr1 والتي قيمتها 27 أوم تعتبر صغيرة جدا ويجب ألا تقل قيمتها عن 330 أوم ومثلها المقاومة رقم r3 .
وهنا لايعد هناك داع لمقاومات 3 واط بل تكفي العادية ربع او نصف واط . أرجو اعادة التجربة بالمعطيات الجديدة . متمنيا لك التوفيق​


----------



## hussien95 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم أفضل شيئ لشحن بطارية السيارة هي أستخدام محولة وجسر ديود كبير لأن لدى صديقي شاحن بطارية سيارة ياباني أصلي فاستعرته منه وعندما شحن البطارية فككته فتفاجأت بأن ليس هناك سوى محول وجسر ديود35أمبير وساعة أمبير فقط لاغير وقد شحنة البطارية جيدا.
أخي الفاضل الدكتور حسين أريد أن أسألك سؤال:لدي بطارية 12فولت 7أمبير المغلقة(lead acid)كما في الصورة
http://174.123.135.195/uploads05/29/P/12v_7Ah_AGM_lead_acid_battery116725636.jpg
لم تعد تعمل بكفاءة فبحثة بالأنترنت لكيفية أحيائها لأن لدي عدة بطاريات مغلقة لا تعمل فوجدت موضوع يقول بأن نزيل الغطاء ونضيف ماء مقطر في أعين البطارية حتى ترى الماء أرتفع فوق الألواح ففعلت ذلك والحمد لله نجحت الفكرة وبصراحة تفاجأت بالنتيجة فالبطارية بدأت تعمل بكفاءة قدرها 50% أو 60% وهذا جيد لبطارية لم تكن تعمل بكفاءة تتجاوذ20% ولكن المشكلة أن البطارية عند أشحنها تشحن شحنة كامل ولكن عند أستخدامها 5دقائق يهبط الجهد الى 10فولت وعندها يبقى الفولت ثابتا الى مدة 1.5 الى 2ساعة عند أستخدام حمل عليها وهو 2.5 أمبير فمالسبب برأيك ,هل السبب أني عبأت ماء مقطر زيادة فوق الألواح مع أنها بطارية ليسة من النوع السائل ولكن الموقع كتب ذلك,ولكن أنا برأيي الشخصي توقعي هو أن البطارية بها حجرة ألواح تالفة لذلك يهبط الجهد بسرعة وبعدها يبقى ثابة لأن البطارية مألفة من 6 حجرات كل حجرة تعطي 2 فولت وكل حجرة منفصلة عن الأخرى ,أنا أسئل هذا السؤال لأن أغلبية الذين يملكون بطاريات (lead acid)عند تركها فترة فأنها تتوقف عن العمل ولكن لايعلمون أنه يمكن أعادتها للحياة بأضافة الماء المقطر فيرمونها ويشترون واحدة جديدة وانت تعلم أن البطاريات مرتفعة الأن بسبب أزمة الكهرباء وبالنهاية تحية طيبة لك دكتور حسين وأسف للأطالة.


----------



## hussien95 (1 يناير 2013)

هذا هو الموقع
Regenerating sealed lead acid batteries - Larkinweb.co.uk


----------



## Hassano1985 (3 يناير 2013)

*أخي حسين أنا أيضا من سوريا وأنا عم جرب هالطريقة (اضافة الماء منذ فترة) على بطارية 6 فولط 4 امبير ولكن لم تنجح معي أبدا
والآن سأجرب اضافة حمص بطارية السيارة لأني استنتجت التالي:
عند فتح هذه البطاريات وجدت صفائح رصاص رمادية وصفائح أول أكسيد الرصاص البنية اللون
وجميع الالواح الموجبة موصولة للطرف الموجب والسالبة الي السالب مع وجود مادة شبه قطنية بيضاء اللون
هنا أعتقد أن هذه المادة يجب أن تكون مشبعة بحمض h2so4 ولكن وظيفة القطن عدم سيلان الحمض من البطارية
عند استخام الشاحن بطريقة تسبب امالة البطارية هذه استنتاجات شخصية وليست من اي موقع
وأنا شخصيا ضد مقولة أن الحمض لا يتبخر وفقط الماء يتبخر أرجو التوضيح بخوص هذه النقطة*​


----------



## Hassano1985 (3 يناير 2013)

وهنا عندي سؤال هل عند الشحن أول مرة بعد اضافة الماء أو الحمض يجب اغلاق الفتحات ثم الشحن أو العكس الشحن ثم اغلاق الفتحات
لأن عند اضافة الحمض لحظت انطلاق غاز هل هذا الغاز يجب أن يخرج أو يبقى محصور في البطارية


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم حسان أنا جربت طريقة وضع ماء مقطر(وليس ماء عادي)ونجحت الطريقة فقد جددت البطارية بنحو 40% كما ذكرت سابقا وبالنسبة لتبخر الحمض فأنا معك بهذا لأنه لو لم يتبخر الحمض لما كان هناك حمض أصلا في محلات تصليح البطاريات وبالنسبة للبطارية 6فولت 4أمبير ف أنا جربت أيضا الطريقة على أثنتين ولكن لم تنجح وأجهل السبب فقد عملت الطريقة على بطارية12فولت7أمبير,وبالنسبة للأغطية أنت عندما تفتح البطارية وتضع الماء شي طبيعي أن تصبح الأغطية طرية لذلك غطيها ومافي مشكلة لأن أي غاز يطلع زيادة يطلع من جوانب الغطاء أو يطير الغطاء لخروج هذا الغاز ولكن أنتبه ضع شقفة قماش على البطارية لأن الماء في حجرات البطارية أن كان فيه زيادة فهذا يؤادي الى خروج الماء من ثقوب البطارية وأنتبه لاتقرب عينك عليها لأنه في بعض الحالات يخرج رزاز حمض.
أنا بحثت بالأنترنت مجددا ووجدت طريقة مضمونة لتصليح البطارية وهي تعتمد على وضع ماء مقطر مضاف اليه ملح أيبسوم(epsom)حصرا,يضاف اليه ثم يحرك جيدا حتى يمتزج كليا وسبب أستخدام ملح(epsom)حصرا هو أحتواءه على مواد معينة تعوض خسارة البطارية من المواد الكيميائية وهو يستخدم عادة للتجميل وشد البشرة ,ولكن المشكلة أني ذهبة للصيديلة لأحضار ملح (epsom)ولكني صدمت جدا ,لأن البائع قال لي أن ليس لديه منه وهذا الملح يحضر تهريب الى سوريا فهو ممنوع ولكني أستغربت ولم أصدقه فمالذي بالملح لحتى يكونو عب يجيبوا تهريب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مع العلم أنه يستخدم لشد الوجه والتجميل.واذا طبقة طريقة ملح أيبسوم ووجدة منه لديك وكان الصيدلاني الذي عندي كذاب فياريت تخبرني من وين جبت الملح.
ملاحظة:يجب وضع ماء مقطر وليس عادي ,وبالنسبة للملح أيضا ملح (epsom) وليس ملح عادي لكي لاتعطل البطارية ,وحسب ماشفة أنو طريقة ملح أيبسوم ناجحة فقد رأيت عدت فيديوهات تثبت أن الطريقة ناجحة.


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

وبالنسبة للقطن أخي الكريم فالقطن يستخدم للعزل بحيث لاتتلامس الصفائح بعضها مع بعض وألا لن تعمل البطارية ,وأيضا لأحتراء الحمض داخله.


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

سؤال أخي الكريم من وين بتجيب حمض البطارية وأديش سعرو لانو على حد علمي ماببيعو الا ماء مقطر والحمض بضل عند المصلح البطاريات وأنت بتاخد البطارية لعندو وهوي بضفلك الحمض ,يعني ممنوع يبيع حمض للعالم.


----------



## د حسين (3 يناير 2013)

*مهلا ... مهلا*

الأخوين حسين وحسانو ... وكمان انا حسين ... طولو بالكم 
أعزائي ان الملح المسمى epsom الذي تتحدثان عنه هو احد املاح المغنزيوم ويسميه البعض ملح المانيزيا واستعماله الأساسي ملين ومسهل للمعدة وبالتالي يعالج الامساك .. اما استعماله لشد البشرة والتجميل يأتي بعدة طرق حيث يخرش البشرة البيضاء ويعطيها لونا ورديا وقد يمتص بعض السوائل بعمل الحلول .. ولايفيد في البطاريات ولا علاقة له بها ....
اما اضافة الماء المقطر يفيد احيانا بتحسين وضع البطارية اذا كان ضعفها ناجم عن انخفاض مستوى السائل عن ألواح البطارية ..
اما البطارية المعطلة التي لاتستجيب للعلاج فالسبب هو أحد امرين : 1 - انقطاع التوصيل بين اي قطب وألواحه بسبب الاهتزاز او الصدمات وهذا نادر . 2 - السبب الأهم هو ترسب ما يتفتت من الألواح الى قاع البطارية وتشكيل طبقة واصة بين الألواح تؤدي الى قصر نسبي يمنع شحنها ويسرع في تفريغها .. وهذا يعالج بفك البطارية من الأعلى وسحب محتوياتها وغسيل الألواح وتنظيف قاع العلبة واعادتها ثم ملئها بالأسيد بتركيز 10 % وشحنها من جديد ....
الأخ حسين اما بالنسبة للشاحن البسيط محول وديود (جسر ) فهو كما ذكرت مفيد فقط لورشة كهرباء سيارات لشحن بطارية على السريع خلال نصف ساعة واعادتها للسيارة ولا يجوز ربطه بشكل دائم على البطارية وتركه دون مراقبة لأنه يخرب البطارية مع الوقت ..لهذا السبب طورت الشركات الشواحن ذات التنظيم الدقيق ...
متمنيا لكم التوفيق​


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

طيب أخي الدكتور حسين أنا عندي نفس المشكلة التي ذكرتها وهي فراغ البطارية بسرعة ولكن المشكلة أن البطارية من نوع أسيديلكو 12v 45A وهي مغلقة ولا أعلم كيفية فكها وهي نفس هذه تماما
http://www.mebco.com/siteimages/automotivebattery.gif
فالسؤال هو هل يمكن فكها وغسلها لأن عمرها 4سنوات ولكن مازال بها سائل كانت بسيارت والدي وعندما بدلها أعطاني أياها وهي غير تالفة لأن هذا النوع يتميز بعين لبيان حالة البطارية والعين تظل لونها أسود يعني بدها شحن وعندما يكتمل شحنها تصبح خضراء وعندما تعطب تصبح بيضاء ولكن هذه تظل سوداء وهذا يعني أن بدها شحن وعندماأشحنها تظل سوداء يعني نصف عمرها والمشكلة هي:
وضعتها على أنفيرتر 150واط وشغلت عليه شاشة أل سي دي 32بوصة ورسيفر فقط ووضعة الشاشة على وضع توفير الطاقة من أجل تخفيف التيار المسحوب ولكن رغم ذلك لاتعمل الشاشة سوى 1.5ساعة على أفضل حال رغم أن الشاشة تعمل من100فولت حتى240فولت والرسيفر نفس الشي ففحصت مسحوب الأنفيرتر من الطاقة فتفاجأت أن المسحوب لايتعدى5أمبير يعني على هالحالة يجب عمل الشاشة مع الرسيفر 9ساعات يعني البطارية تفرغ بسرعة مثل ماتفضلت قلت فمالمشكلة برأيك وأذا كان مثلما قلت فهل يمكن فكها أم لا, وتحياتي لك وشكرا لسعة صدرك.


----------



## Hassano1985 (3 يناير 2013)

الأخ الدكتور حسين شكرا لك أنا لاحظت قصة التفريغ الذاتي وكنت سأسأل عن ذلك ولكن انت أجبتني قبل أن أسأل ولكن السؤال المهم
كيف نفتح البطارية بدون تكسير لأنها على ما يبدو مكبوسة حراريا (بطارية 6 فولط 4 امبير)
وهل يجب أن ببقي البطارية مفتوحة بعد اضافة الحمض عند الشحن لأول مرة أو نغلقها فورا ثم نشحن
وبالنسبة للأخ حسين بيع الحمض الممدد اي الجاهز ليس ممنوع ولكن صار غالي كمان وحسب الاستغلال
قبل الأزمة كنا نشتري حمض مركز وماحدا يقول وينك وشكرا لك على تجاربك سأحول غسل البطارية بدون فك لأنها حاليا تعمل 15 دقيقة على شاحن نيون
وحتى بدون تشغيل عند فصل الشحن يهبط الفولط من 7.2 الى 6 بدون تحميل والسبب ذكره الدكتور حسين


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

والله أخي اكريم حسان أنا فكيت بطارية 6فولت 4أمبير بالصاروخ الجلخ ولكن ماحتستفاد شي لأنو أول ماتسحب المكونات لح تفرط الألواح التي لونها بني ويضل الألواح الرمادية


----------



## hussien95 (3 يناير 2013)

أخ حسان بما أنك مشتغل بالبطاريات بدي أسئلك ,بدي جيب بطارية 12فولت7أمبير سائلة (وليسة جافة)مثل تبع الميتورات ,أديش سعرها ومن وين لأني دورة ومالقيت غير بطاريات جافة مالقية سائلة.


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## Hassano1985 (11 يناير 2013)

*عفوا على التأخير أخي حسين بسبب اقطاع الكهربا لمدة 50 ساعة فقط ..........
أنا طالب جامعي ومعلوماتي عن هواية وحب للتجربة يعني فيك تقول مافي قطعة كهربا بالبيت مانزل فيها المفك
بالنسبة للبطاريات الجافة معلوماتي أنها عجينة أو محلول قلوي ليس له دور في نقل التيار.
اما بطارية الميتور 12 فولط 7 أمبير اذا مكتوب عليها اسيد فهي ليست جافة ولكن كمية الحمض تكون قليلة بالنسبة لها
يعني فيها حمض بس مو متل بطارية السيارة لأن أمبير البطارية له علاقة بمساحة سطح الصفائح ونسبة الحمض في المحلول
أما بالنسة للسعر ليس لدي معلومات . اتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## hussien95 (11 يناير 2013)

والله بالنسبة للكهرباء مثل ماقلت أخ حسان شي ببكي يعني 50ساعة مو حرام, بس في مناطق 7أيام متواصلة تصور مافيها كهرباء لأنو متل مابتعرف مازوت مافي والعالم عب تعوض المازوت بالكهرباء وكل واحد حاطط خط أستعارة وهيك لحتى أنفجرة خزانات الكهرباء أو أحترقة الكبلات من الضغط,وشكرا للشرح أخ حسانو


----------



## hussien95 (23 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم حسانو والدكتور حسين قبل يومين فكيت بطارية 6فولت 4أمبير خربانة وجدت ألواح الرصاص الرمادية اللون كاملة ليسة مهترئة أو مفتتة ولكن الألواح بنية اللون (أول أوكسيد الرصاص)لم يتبقى منها الا فتات وهذا هو سبب العطل فنزعتها وبدأت بالأختراع ,يعني خبص أحضرت حمض بطارية ممدد وسحبت كل الصفائح من البطارية ثم وضعت بحجيرة البطارية أربع ألواح من الرصاص(رمادية اللون)يفصل بينها محارم ثم غمرتها بالحمض الممدد وشحنتها تقريبا 5دقائق والنتيجة غريبة شوي, أشتغلة الطريقة وأستطعت تشغيل محرك ألعاب صغير عليها يعمل على جهد1.5فولت لمدة10دقائق ولم تفرغ البطارية؟؟؟؟؟؟
والأسئلة :
1-أنا وضعت أربع ألواح من الرصاص (رمادية الون)ولم أضع ألواح أول أكسيد الرصاص(بنية اللون)لأنها مفتتة ,فكيف عملت البطارية.
2-لقد غمرتها بالسائل والعازل هو محارم وأصبحة حجيرة البطارية ممتلئة بالسائل(مثل بطارية السائلة مع العلم أنها من النوع الجاف مثل الموجودة بالشواحن).
3-اذا كان عطل البطارية هو تفتت ألواح أول أكسيد الرصاص(بنية اللون)فلماذا لانستبدل الألواح الخربانة وترجع البطارية جديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
4-اذا كانت الطريقة السابقة تعمل فهل تباع ألواح البطاريات بسورية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
وشكرا سلف.


----------



## د حسين (24 يناير 2013)

أخي العزيز
مبدأ اي بطارية (مولد تيار كهربائي مستمر) هو التالي :
اي ناقلين (مثل المعادن ) مختلفين يتم غمرهما في وسط سائل كهرليتي متشرد ينتج تيارا كهربائيا بتوتر فولط يعتمد على الخواص الكهربائية للناقلين وهنالك جدول ترتيب كهربائي لكل المعادن يحدد الفولط لكل معدن بعضها موجب وبعضها سالب وفولط البطارية يساوي حاصل طرح الرقمين مهما كان السائل .
لا أتذكر حاليا الأرقام ولكن بشكل تقريبي مثلا النحاس + 0.7 والتوتياء - 0.8 فتكون البطارية العادية فولتها 0.7 - (-0.8) = 1.5 فولط
اما المدخرة الرصاصية قبل الشحن تكون الأقطاب متشابهة (احد اكاسيد الرصاص) والفولط يساوي الصفر
وعلى فكرة الرصاص له ثلاثة قيم تكافؤ لذا يوجد له ثلاثة انواع من الأكاسيد (راجع الكيمياء )
وبعد الشحن يتحول القطب الموجب الى النوع الثاني من اكسيد الرصاص والقطب السالب الى النوع الثالث من اكسيد الرصااص وبالتالي اصبح القطبان مختلفان ويتولد فرق الكمون والتيار وقيمة الفولط تساوي 2 فولط .
ولكن القطب الموجب اكسيده قابل للتفتت بسبب انطلاق الأكسجين عنده اثناء الشحن فيخربه بينما القطب السالب ينطلق عنده الهيدروجين على شكل غاز ولا يخربه وبالتالي يمكن اصلاح البطاريات باستبدال الواح القطب الموجب بأي نوع من الرصاص ويقوم الشحن العميق بأكسدته ويتم تجديد البطارية وهذا ما حصل معك
نعم الواح البطاريات توجد في معاملها ولكنك ستتعب في تركيبها وتحتاج لأدوات متخصصة وغير مجدية اقتصاديا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## Hassano1985 (24 يناير 2013)

*شكرا للدكتور حسين وبالنسبة للأخ حسين عندي تجربة يمكن تستفاد من نتائجها وفيها بعض الاستنتاجات الشخصية وأتمنى من أصحاب العلم التصحيح في حال الخطأ
عندي شاحن ليدات 60 ليد اشتريته منذ عام وكان يشتغل 5 ساعات بنفس الاضاءة على low ومنذ فترة انخفضت مدة التشغيل الى ساعة ونصف
قمت بفكه ووضعت حوالي 3 سم من الاسيد في كل عين(هنا البطارية 4 فولط فيهل خليتان)وقمت بالشحن لمدة 15 ساعة فزدادت مدة العمل لتصبح 3 ساعات بنفس الشدة ثم تنخفض ولكن يبقى شغال
وهذه التجربة طبقتها منذ زمن على شاحن 60 ليد كان يعمل 5 دقائق لم تنجح ولم يتغير شيء والاستنتاجات هي:
1- عندما تشحن البطارية ولايوجد فيها أسيد كافي سيؤدي ذالك لتخريب الصفائح ورفع درجة الحرارة.
2- في البطارية التي نجحت عليها التجربة لم تتخرب الصفائح لأن في البطاريات كان فيها أسيد (من اربع خلايا سحبت حوالي 1 سم بالسيرنغ) وهذا قبل الاضافة.
3- بهذه الطريقة نجدد قليلا عمر البطارية ولكن الى متى وبالنهاية ستتخرب الصفائح*


----------



## hussien95 (24 يناير 2013)

ألف ألف شكر أخواني على الردود والشرح الأكثر من وافي,وأنشاء الله سوف أجرب على بطارية 12فولت 7أمبير الطريقة التي قلتها لكم:عندي بطاريتين 12فولت 7أمبير خربانين سوف أقطع الغطاء الأعلى وسوف أصلح بطارية واحدة بأستبدال الصفائح البنية التالفة بصفائح الرمادية من البطارية الأخرى ,لأن بحسب مافهمت من الأخ الدكتور حسين أنو الصفائح الرمادية اذا وضعتها بدل البنية فأنها مع الوقت والشحن سوف تصبح مثلها وتصلح البطارية هذا مافهمته واذا كان غلط أرجو التنبيه ,وسوف أخبركم بالنتيجة أنشاء الله اذا كانت الطريقة تعمل أم لا.


----------



## hussien95 (25 يناير 2013)

أخواني الكرام اليوم جربت الطريقة على بطارية 6فولت 4أمبير مبدأيا,فكيت بطاريتين خربانتين وجدت حجرات بكل حجرة خمس ألواح رصاص 2(بني)و3(رمادي)فركزت على بطارية واحدة للأصلاح وبدلة كل الصفائح البنية بها بصفائح رمادية من البطارية الأخرى ووضعت محارم كعاذل وكل العوازل نفس السماكة وغسلت الحجرات ثم وضعت الصفائح (مع العلم الضفائح بحالة جيدة)والعمازل ولحمت الصفائح بعضها مع بعض مثلما كانت ووضعت حمض ممدد جديد وشحنتها لمدة 2ساعة على شاحن 3أمبير ثم قستها بالأفومتر فوجدت الفولت 6.3فولت ففصلتها عن الشحن وقمت بقياس قدرتها التدويرية(الأمبير)فوجدت القدرة 12أمبير :67: فتوقعت أن البطارية شحنت شحنة كاملة وأنها رجعت جديدة ولكن وضعت عليها لمبة صغيرة 0.5أمبير وبعد ربع ساعة تقريبا هبط الجهد الى 3فولت :18: ولاأعلم ماهو السبب فأرجو منكم أخواني وضع السبب,وأنا تحليلي الشخصي أن البطارية تحتاج الى أكثر من ذلك بكثير من الشحن لأن الصفائح البنية التي أستبدلتها وضعت محلها صفائح رمادية من البطارية الأخرى والصفائح الرمادية هي الصفائح السالبة(بعكس الصفائح البنية) لذلك تحليلي هو أنها تحتاج فترة أكثر لتصبح الألواح الرمادية(السالبة)الى ألواح بنية (موجبة)هل هذا التحليل صحيح,وهذه هي صورة البطارية.


----------



## hussien95 (26 يناير 2013)

أخواني الكرام الأن بعد 2شحنات طويلة وتفريغ تحسنت البطارية قليلا فهل هذا يعني أنه بعد25شحنة تقريبا ستصبح البطارية جديدة أرجو الرد ,للعلم أن البطارية الأن تعمل تقريبا1أمبير لمدة1ساعة مع أنها 4أمبير لمدة1ساعة وأسف لكثرة الأسئلة ولكني أهوى العلم وكثرة التجارب,وشكرا.


----------



## د حسين (28 يناير 2013)

تحية طيبة
انا أرى انك حصلت على نتائج ممتازة نظرا للوضع العام لأنك تعمل في مواد مستعملة وظروف سيئة
وهناك ملاحظة من خلال الصورة يجب ان يكون عدد الصفائح ومساحتها متساوية فعندك في الخلية اثنان مقابل ثلاثة والأفضل ثلاثة مقابل ثلاثة
اما بالنسبة لحصولك على 1 امبير لمدة اربع ساعات فهذا صعب حتى في البطارية الجديدة فالكلام النظري ليس دائما صحيحا
انا اعتبرانك نجحت واتمنى لك دوام النجاح
بتوفيق الله​


----------



## hussien95 (28 يناير 2013)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> انا أرى انك حصلت على نتائج ممتازة نظرا للوضع العام لأنك تعمل في مواد مستعملة وظروف سيئة
> وهناك ملاحظة من خلال الصورة يجب ان يكون عدد الصفائح ومساحتها متساوية فعندك في الخلية اثنان مقابل ثلاثة والأفضل ثلاثة مقابل ثلاثة
> اما بالنسبة لحصولك على 1 امبير لمدة اربع ساعات فهذا صعب حتى في البطارية الجديدة فالكلام النظري ليس دائما صحيحا
> ...



شكرا أخي الدكتور حسين على الرد ولكن عندي أستفسار,البطارية لما فكيتها أساسا كانت 5ألواح لكل حجيرة 2موجب و3سالب لذلك أنا وضعت مثلما كانت,سؤال أتمنى الأجابة عنه لأنه ببالي منذ زمن:
لدي عدة كتل رصاص والسؤال هو اذا صهرتها وقمت بصبها وشكلة منها ألواح رصاص مفرغة على شكل مربعات وقمت بوضعها بوعاء يحتوي حمض مخفف هل ستعمل البطارية مثل أي بطارية سائلة أو أن أنواع الرصاص تختلف من قطبية لوح الى أخر,يعني أنا قرأت أن ألواح الموجبة تكون (أول أوكسيد الرصاص)pbo2 بينما ألواح السالبةpb (رصاص)فماذا يعني هذا,هل الألواح أول ماتصنع البطارية تكون كلها ألواح رصاص عادية وعند شحنها أول شحنة تصبح الألواح بالشكل السابق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لأني بصراحة مهتم بقصة البطاريات وكيفية تجديدها لأني كما ذكرت مصبقا أنا هاوي وأهوى الأكتشاف وأسف لكثرة الأسئلة أخي الكريم,وجزاك الله الجنة على سعة صدرك.


----------



## د حسين (30 يناير 2013)

*طريقتان لصناعة البطاريات المدخرات الرصاية*

اخي العزيز يوجد طريقتان لصناعة البطاريات الرصاصية
وطبعا باعتبار أكاسيد الرصاص هشة ولا تحمل نفسها فلا بد من حامل وهو شبكة الرصاص النقي التي يتم ضغط الأكسيد في ثقوبها
1 - الطريقة الأولى :
يكون القطبان متشابهان وكل قطب شبكة رصاص وفي عيونها Pb2O3 وهذا الأكسيد غير موجود كيميائيا حيث لايوجد تكافؤ ثلاثي للرصاص وانما هو عبارة عن مزيج من ثنائي اكسيد الرصاص PbO ورباعي اكسيد الرصاص PbO2 واصطلاحا سمي Pb2O3 وبما ان القطبان متشابهان لا يتولد اي كهرباء كما اتفقنا رغم ملء البطارية بحمض الكبريت الممدد وأثناء الشحن يتحول نصف الكمية وهي PbO عند القطب الموجب الى PbO2 فيصبح بالكامل من هذا الأكسيد عند تمام الشحن . اما عند القطب السالب فيتحول النصف الثاني PbO2 الى Pbo فيصبح القطب السالب كله PbO عند تمام الشحن وخلال ذلك ترتفع نسب تركيز حمض الكبريت عما كانت عليه في البداية وتصبح البطارية جاهزة للاستخدام واذا كانت في المصنع تفرغ من حمض الكبريت وتخزن لحين البيع والاستعمال .
2 - الطريقة الثانية :
يكون القطبان مختلفان سلفا ففي القطب الموجب كله Pbo2 والسالب كله Pbo ويكفي ملء البطارية بحمض الكبريت الممدد بنسبة 20% (وهذه اعلى من الطريقة الأولى بقليل ) وتصبح البطارية جاهزة للاستخدام مباشرة ومشحونة بدون ان نشحنها .
عزيزي ربما لاحظت ان الموضوع معقد نظريا ولكن هذه هي الطرق 
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## hussien95 (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور جزيل الشكر الأخ الفاضل الدكتور حسين المحترم,بصراحة ماكنت متوقع أنو صناعة البطاريات الرصاصية معقدة الى هذه الدرجة(طبعا بالنسبة لي) فقد كنت متوقع أنو مثلا نضع لوحين مختلفين في المادة ونضع حمض الكبريت الممدد,مثلا:نحاس+توتياء(زنك)ونقوم بالشحن فنحصل على بطارية لأنو أنا متذكر هاد الشي من كتاب الكيمياء في صف التاسع هنن قالو هاد الشي,على كل حال أخي الكريم سوف أقوم بالتجارب على عدد من البطاريات القديمة لدي وسوف أبدل الالواح بمواد مختلفة وسوف أخبرك النتيجة أنشاء الله,مشكور مرة أخرى أخي ماقصرة.


----------



## د حسين (30 يناير 2013)

أخي العزيز 
ان التعقيد الذي رأيته هو نظري عميق قد لا يعرفه مصنعوا البطاريات انفسهم ..ففي الواقع العملي ::: الرصاص معروف وكذلك الأكاسيد موجودة بالأسواق والمصننع فقط يقوم بأعمال التصنيع والتجميع.
اما بالنسبة للتجريب فلا تنس ان البطاربة تختلف عن المدخرة فالأولى لاتقبل اعادة الشحن مثل المدخرة .
وانا أرى ان تقرأ كثيرا قبل ان تجرب ... والله يوفقك​


----------



## hussien95 (8 فبراير 2013)

والله يادكتور حسين أنا عجزت وماعد بدي أشتغل بالبطاريات لأنو البطارية التي وضعت صورتها والتي قصيتها وبدلة الألواح التالفة لم تعد تعمل ,يعني أنا فشلة:4::4::4::4::80::80:.


----------



## د حسين (9 فبراير 2013)

hussien95 قال:


> والله يادكتور حسين أنا عجزت وماعد بدي أشتغل بالبطاريات لأنو البطارية التي وضعت صورتها والتي قصيتها وبدلة الألواح التالفة لم تعد تعمل ,يعني أنا فشلة:4::4::4::4::80::80:.


لا ياعزيزي ؟؟؟؟ لاتقل عجزت وفشلت قبل ان تعرف السبب
بطاريتك توقفت عن العمل بسبب العازل الذي استخدمته واظن انك وضعت محارم او قطن وهذه تتحلل ببوسط حمض الكبريت الممدد وتصبح ناقلة ويبطل مفعولها بالعزل
والمادة المفضلة للعزال هي الألياف الزجاجية حيث تقاوم الأحماض لأنها خاملة كيميائيا
ارجو ألا تيأس ... وجرب الألياف الزجاجية للعزل ... واذا كنت مصمما على ترك الموضوع فلا بأس ولكن بعد ان تعرف السبب وتتأكد ... وبهذا تتركه ناجحا وليس مهزوما ؟؟؟
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الشرح


----------

